# Complete Newby- I have $1000 to Spend



## wu367 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello All,

I am sure this has been asked on this forum before, but I am looking for some component recomendations for a new home theater set up.

I already have a Vizio 70" Smart TV (walmart black friday deal) and a samsung DVD player.

Now I just need some expert recomendations on which receiver, speakers & subwoofer to buy.

I have been looking on the Crutchfeild site as well as accessories4less site, but there are so many options.

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

You will have to be willing to compromise to have and AVR, and 5.1 speakers system for 1k


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Look at >

Denon E400
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-7.1-4K-3D-Networking-Receiver-Airplay/1.html

Or, Denon 1613
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...king-Receiver-w/AirPlay-3D-ready/1.html#!more

Mordaunt Short Aviano 7 subwoofer
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-7-10-175-Watt-Powered-Subwoofer-Black/1.html

Cambridge S30 bookshelf speakers > Buy 2 pair
and use 1 ea, as a center - it is woth it
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...2-way-Bookshelf-Speakers-Pair-Dark-Oak/1.html

Then save up for some budget friendly surrounds
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...are-4.5-in-Indoor/Outdoor-Speaker-Each/1.html


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

OP, I would recommend allocating $500 for your sub, $200 for the AVR, and $300 for speakers. IMO, this will give you the best bang for your buck unless you foresee being to upgrade something in the near future. A decent sub will make the biggest difference at this budget level versus eating up too much of the budget with the avr or speakers and leaving yourself short on the sub.
*
Suggestions*

Subwoofer:
PB1000 for large room. If you have a smaller(<2000 cu. ft) room, perhaps consider the Reaction Audio BPS212(turbo version), dual 12" sealed. Also $499 shipped.

Speakers:
Pioneer SP-BS22 LR speakers, 2 pair for L,R, and surrounds $250 shipped.
Pioneer SP-C22 center, $97 shipped.

AVR:
Entry level of your choice..such as Yamaha, Denon, Onkyo etc.

This should bring you pretty close to your $1k budget. If you skimp on the sub it will be the biggest weakness in the system for this total price point.

Good luck.


----------

